# Why can't I start a thread on sales on miscellaneous?



## MikeH (Feb 3, 2003)

Hi,

I don't seem to be able to start a thread on the miscellaneous for sale thread. Am I missing something or am I barred for some reason? I have been a member for many years and have over fifty posts. Please advise. Thanks 

MikeH


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

When we changed the permissions for new users, not every long term member for whom the new rules did not apply was properly transferred to the correct user permissions group. We have fixed this in your case, and you are now able to post in the Marketplace.


----------

